# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Что будем готовить на Новый год?

## Asteriks

*Какие блюда Вы планируете приготовить к новогоднему столу? 
Поделитесь любимыми новогодними рецептами!*

----------


## Alex

Может что-то найдете здесь  Т. Воробьева, Т. Гаврилова *Необычайно вкусные блюда из мяса*

_Al_59 добавил 06.12.2009 в 14:47_
Множество, а точнее 82 рецепта найдете *здесь*

----------


## vova230

Салат Оливье будет точно, а вот остальное будет видно накануне.

----------


## Asteriks

Признаюсь честно, что ничего готовить не хочу и не буду. Не верите? Приезжайте в гости, проверьте) Если очень попросит семья, то сготовлю 2-3 блюда. Пару салатов каких-нибудь. И всё. Не поверили? А ведь это правда.

----------


## Alex

А в качестве десерта вот такую ягодку

----------


## Asteriks

Al_59, так бабайка какая-то. Стра-а-а-шно!

----------


## Alex

Зато вкусно и полезно - астраханский. Где-то была резьба по дыне

----------


## Asteriks

Давай дыню! Я люблю дыни))

----------


## Alex

Для Asteriks и других тоже


_Al_59 добавил 09.12.2009 в 17:55_
Ваза из дыни


_Al_59 добавил 09.12.2009 в 17:56_


_Al_59 добавил 09.12.2009 в 17:57_

----------


## Sanych

Крааааасоооотааааа!!!!

----------


## Alex

*Дед Мороз из овощей*  
*Понадобятся: красный сладкий перец (покрупнее), китайская капуста (кочанный салат), кусочек огурца, зубочистки для крепления.  		
    1. Удалить ножку у перца и придать ему устойчивое положение отверстием вниз. 
    2. Укрепить сверху кусочек огурца при помощи зубочистки. 
    3. Выбрать мелкие салатные листья, лучше внутренние. Примерить их размер на фигурке Деда Мороза: один лист подлиннее — для бороды, три листа покороче — для волос. Лишние части черенка обрезать. Подобрать лист чашеобразной формы для верхнего слоя волос. 
    4. Во время примерки отметить зубочисткой те места на большом листе, где должны быть глаза, нос и рот. 
    5. Сделать детали лица из кусочков маслин и перца, вставив их в маленькие прорези. Укрепить усы. 
    6. Прикрепить зубочистками (можно использовать их половинки) сначала длинный лист с лицом и бородой, затем три коротких вокруг всей головы. Надеть сверху лист-макушку. 
    7. Сделать шапочку из верхушки перца или маленького помидора. Взять большой лист кочанного салата (наружный) и срезать ножом с верхушки черешка длинную полоску шириной 1,5—2 см. Стараться резать вдоль направления волокон. Это будет опушка шапочки. Укрепить шапку на голове и обернуть вырезанной полоской.*

----------


## Asteriks

Красота, а настоящую дыньку так хочется! Прямо запах чувствую! Ням-ням!

----------


## Alex

>

----------


## Asteriks

Слушайте, а арбузы зимой продаются?

----------


## Marusja

> арбузы зимой продаются


я в прошлом году покупала в Европейском универсаме в Минске, гадость редкостная была

----------


## Asteriks

Во, Маруся, что красота зимой обозначает!  Лучше привычные мандаринки. А за картинки Алу спасибо.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот, опять дынька)) Чуть было успокоилась, а теперь опять слюной чуть не захлебнулась.

----------


## Alex

Боле не буду расстраивать, а то не случилось чего-либо. За то что расстроил прими

----------


## Asteriks

Ну ооооочень большая клубника! Не расстроил, спасибо!

----------


## Alex

Искусство подачи и украшения блюд называется карвингом.

----------


## vova230

что-то не верится мне, что некоторые образцы реально можно сделать. Например скульптурные группы на ягодах.

----------


## Alex

*vova230* можно поверь, просто употреблять эти ягоды, зная чем они обработаны, не сильно захочется их есть.

----------


## vova230

> *vova230* можно поверь, просто употреблять эти ягоды, зная чем они обработаны, не сильно захочется их есть.


Если можешь, расскажи технологию производства в теме "Рукоделие"

----------


## Alex

> *1. Для придания "паруснику" устойчивости плоско срежьте боковую часть дыни. 
> 2. Разрежьте дыню пополам, удалите семена. Нижняя часть будет корпусом "парусника". 
> 3. Верхнюю часть нарежьте ломтиками (примерно по 1 см), затем ломтики разрежьте пополам. 
> 4. Разложите ломтики на "носу" и "корме", как показано на фото. 
> 5. Из тонкого ломтика арбуза сделайте "парус" и установите в центре дыни при помощи шпажки. 
> 6. В середину дыни положите виноград или другие ягоды. 
> 7. По краям блюда выложите кусочки мякоти арбуза.*




 



> *Потребуются: 
> 
> картофельное пюре, черная оливка, зеленый лук, кукуруза консервированная, кетчуп.
> 
> 1. Выложить на тарелку порцию горячего картофельного пюре и оформить его горкой. 
> 2. Нарисовать кетчупом "паутинку" - сначала радиальные линии, затем кольцевые. 
> 3. Перышки зелёного лука нарезать на шесть одинаковых отрезков. Согнуть каждый отрезок посередине и по краям, как показано на фото. Это будут "лапки" паучка. 
> 4. Зернышко кукурузы надрезать поперек, оставив неразрезанной верхушку зернышка. Развернуть половинки зернышка. Это - два "глазика". 
> 5. Зрачки сделать из икринок. 
> ...




 



> *Для праздника или пикника из большого арбуза можно вырезать оригинальную корзинку для фруктов. Подобным образом корзинку можно изготовить из дыни, тыквы, а для ребенка — даже из крупного толстокожего апельсина. В корзинку из тыквы можно помещать и несладкие продукты. 
> Такую корзинку вырезают незадолго до подачи на стол.*
> *Арбуз вымыть, осушить, измерить его диаметр и запомнить размер половины высоты.*
> *Кончиком ножа слегка отметить (процарапать) середину высоты по всей окружности. 
> Приложить к арбузу предварительно вырезанный из плотной бумаги шаблон элемента ручки корзины и кончиком ножа перевести рисунок на верхнюю половину арбуза, немного отступая от шаблона.*
> *Перемещая шаблон, разметить всю ручку декоративной корзины, для удобства всякий раз закрепляя шаблон скотчем.*
> *С двух сторон от ручки аккуратно срезать две четвертушки верхней части арбуза, не затрагивая мякоть под ручкой корзины*. 
> *По сделанной разметке острым узким ножом прорезать ажурный узор на ручке на всю толщину корки.*
> *Затем ложкой по частям освободить от мякоти нижнюю половину арбуза, оставляя на корке слой мякоти толщиной около 1,5-2 см. 
> ...

----------


## Alex

[B]



> *1. Взять ровный крепкий помидор, лучше удлиненной формы. Острым ножом (или ножом с зубчиками) срезать с одного бока часть овальной формы (для мордочки). С другого бока тоже срезать овал, но поменьше (верхняя часть головы). От оставшейся части отрезать небольшой плоский ломтик толщиной около 5—7 мм.* 
> *2. Этот плоский ломтик разделить пополам. У одной части вырезать серединку. Это будет нижняя челюсть.*
> *3. От оставшейся части помидора срезать с боков такие пластинки.* 
> *4. Ножом снять немного мякоти справа и слева. Затем маленькими ножницами вырезать форму ушка.* 
> *5. Срезать с белка варёного яйца тонкую пластинку. Ножницами вырезать из неё овальные глазки.* 
> *6. Начинать укладывать фигурку на блюдо (или на салат). Сначала овал поменьше и челюсть.*
> [b]*7. Затем заправить ушки и положить мордочку.*
> *8. Положить глазки. Зрачки можно сделать из горошин перца. Рожки, брови, ноздри — из чёрных маслин (вырезаются ножницами).*
> *9. Надо накормить Бычка, дав ему свежей зелёной травки.* 
> *10. Коровка из яйца выполняется аналогично. Чтобы сделать чёрные пятнышки, можно срезать ножом тонкий слой с маслины и ножницами вырезать любую форму.*

----------


## vova230

Ну с крупняком все понятно и так, а вот как сделать мелочь, вроде скульптуры на клубнике?

----------

